# Mason, MI, Ace, M, Young, 547456



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13407964










Hours of shelter operation:
Tuesday through Friday 11:00am to 6:00pm
Saturday 11:00am to 4:00pm
Closed on Holidays, Sundays and Mondays 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ingham County Animal Control and Shelter 
600 Curtis St 
Mason, MI 48854 
Phone: 517-676-8370


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome guy!







Hope someone can help him find the life he deserves...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump for this handsome boy


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there someone local that can go meet him?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I can go on Friday to meet him.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That would be awesome. I bet he has a great personality. It is always awesome when someone can go meet the dog so we know for sure.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I have pulled and transported from this shelter, they are very nice to work with. They really try to help these dogs.
Doreen


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any help for this boy?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope that means he made it out of there.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh I hope so. Can someone verify?


----------

